# Sound proofing the DC



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Where does most of the noise come from in DC systems?

Its my guess its the blower motor housing.....

Do these motors cool themselves using air from the same air stream we are filtering? If so, would it help deaden sound and not create any problems to wrap those buggers up in fiberglass batting or other soundproofing?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*don't do that*

The motors are usually totally enclosed and are cooled internally and by the fins on the outside of the housing. Trapping that heat would not be good. :no:

I don't know how noisy yours is, but mine is way more quite than any machine I am running and the machine drowns out the DC without a doubt. The DC is essentially a "closed" system except for the air being drawn in at the machine port, so I don't see the issue. If yours "howls" then that's a sealing issue from an a leak.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

For what it's worth I have a friend that enclosed his DC totally with 3/4 cardboard with the filter only out. His is much quieter and has no problems. Most of the noise comes from the swirling air I the bag if you ask me. I say that because when it had the old cloth bags it was no as bad as it is with the plastic one. 

I agree will Bill though howling sounds like air leaks.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm not sure it's the blower motor housing. Most motors run fairly quiet on their own. That said, I'm not sure what the source of most of the noise is, though I'm fairly certain just the movement of the air has a lot to do with it. Along the lines of what woodnthings said, the the DC is typically only running when something else is on, and that something else is so loud I have to wear hearing protection anyway. So in my case, trying to quiet down the DC wouldn't help the noise problem very much.


----------

